# do I have a boy or girl?



## Charity (Oct 31, 2004)

I have 2 new cats. They both have the same looking private parts. BUT what are they. Can you tell how I could tell if I have 2 girl or 2 boys?
Thankx


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

How old are they? It should be pretty obvious if they are older - the male will have very pronounced "parts". Are you going to get them fixed? If so, the vet would obviously know when they are examined.


----------



## Charity (Oct 31, 2004)

I dont think I will get them fixed. They are indoor cats and the same sex. So no babies. And I here all the time how declawing is mean. I think getting them fixed is WORSE!

I have never had a cat before so I dont know what they are suppose to look like. But I do know they are the same!

I also dont know the pros and cons of getting them fixed and not. So I have some more research to do.

I dont know how old they are. I have not had any experiece with cats. But IF i had to guess I would say no older than 18 months. No less than 9 months.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Three words: heat, spraying, humping. 8O Three *very* good reasons to spay or neuter. Not to mention it reduces the chances of cancer by about 80%, which is ultimately better for them.


----------



## sweetmackenzie (Nov 10, 2004)

* We had gotten a third cat and couldn't tell what the sex was. So we just went to our vet and they told us what the sex was. Nevada turned out to be a boy so we had to give him away. One of the vets ended up taking him. What I noticed was that his private parts weren't that developed and that's why I ended up being unsure. *


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If you have pics we might be able to help you.

And when it comes to spaying/neutering... Do it, no matter if they're both boys or both girls. Females that go into several heats without being mated will develop pyometra sooner or later, it's just a matter of time. They will also call during the heats which can disturb your sleep quite nicely.

Males usually spray, especially if you have mora than one fertile male in the house.

Not spaying/neuter is a bad idea.


----------



## Charity (Oct 31, 2004)

I dont know if I could get a picture of there hind end. I will try :lol: Another fellow person on here gave me a site to look at to determin the sex and i looked at the site and I STILL cant figure it out :lol: I will try to get a picture with my web cam.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

sweetmackenzie, why did you have to get rid of your cat just because it was a boy? 

Charity -- are you going to spay/neuter? The procedure (especially for males) is very simple. You may think it's not nice, but the truth is that a cat who is NOT fixed and is not able to mate is way more miserable than one who is fixed. Cat's personalities also often improve with neutering. It's so much better for your cat, (cancer is a big deal) and your sanity. And just because they are indoor cats doesn't mean that girls won't wail and stop at nothing to get out of the house (scratching screens, jetting through legs, jumping out windows) if she smells a male. Males will do the same things if they smell a female in heat. And do you know what spraying is? It's terrible. Don't risk it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This illustration might be helpful! The male's genitalia is farther from the anus than the female's. This is a view that cats so often give us, so we have to get used to it. :wink: How they love to put their little bottoms right where we can see them! (Little exhibitionists!)  It is much easier to sex a kitten when it passes eight weeks old, which they should be before being adopted out. 

http://www.pawsonline.info/sexinga.htm


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

i can't agree more with desexing. It is NOT cruel. What is cruel is when they start causing problems and then you have to get rid of them. People often don't understand the need to desex, thinking it is unnatural. Well, how natural is it to keep a cat indoors? As animals adapt to urbanisation, and we should do a few simple procedures the ease the transition. Cats are not humans and they do not have the sexual urge if they're desexed. They're probably happier coz they'll never know what it is and at the same time NOT cause more stray cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

THere is no doubt about it, desexing makes the cat more comfortable and safer from health problems. The yowling and spraying also make life more comfortable for us!

I too am surprised, SweetMackenzie, that you wouldn't want a male cat. They are so sweet. I have one of each sex now, and each has wonderful characteristics! I just don't understand.  Many people think males are much more loving and have better dispositions. I love both. Each cat is unique, and I like little "characters."


----------

